

Dwellable founder gets résumé from developer who claims he created Dwellable - eccobay
http://www.geekwire.com/2013/dwellable-founder-rsum-iphone-app-developer-claims-created-dwellable

======
smartician
Misleading headline. It should be "Someone adds fake job to his resume and
gets busted". But I guess that would get less clicks.

~~~
kaliblack
That would underplay the story too much. The person who had their work claimed
by someone else found out and broke the story. The only misleading word is
"from".

------
zachgersh
I would actually love to know the true percentage of resumes falsified by
programmers today? Surely plenty of other people are lying about education or
relevant work experience just to get past an HR filter (not that you can
justify it easily).

------
grantgrant
so recruiter didn't pay attention to that part?

~~~
smartician
_" a recruiter friend passed on a résumé from an individual who claimed to
have created [...] Dwellable"_

That person didn't apply for a job at Dwellable. That would have been pretty
idiotic. It sounds like a recruiter who just happened to know the actual
founder of Dwellable came across that resume.

------
ultimatedelman
maybe the guy meant he created airbnb and got confused, since they're the
exact same service.

